# Church Order of Dordt - original Latin?



## Sebastian Heck (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where to locate it? Is it in the Post-Acta?


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw it in Godfrey's antiquarian copy of the Post-Acta.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Aug 4, 2010)

aha, so now I need to convince him to give it to me...? ;-)


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 4, 2010)

I recall seeing it in the Post-Acta too, but I think it's in Dutch. I don't recall seeing a Latin edition.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 4, 2010)

You may want to check here:

Synodical Records - Post-Reformation Digital Library - LibGuides at Calvin College

Cheers,


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 4, 2010)

Judging from the document included in Hooijer's collection, it would appear that it was indeed originally written in Dutch.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if the records I linked have been translated into English?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 4, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> Does anyone know if the records I linked have been translated into English?


 
What you see on that page is basically what we've got, also in terms of English translations.


----------



## BertMulder (Aug 4, 2010)

Here you can find the complete Acts of the Synod, in Dutch:

Kerkrecht.NL - Kerkrecht.NL


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Aug 5, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> Judging from the document included in Hooijer's collection, it would appear that it was indeed originally written in Dutch.


 
Which would make sense since it was part of the "post-acta", which was for the Dutch churches only...


----------

